

Java vs C# vs Python vs Ruby: an “objective” analysis - j_baker
http://jasonmbaker.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/java-vs-c-vs-python-vs-ruby-an-objective-analysis/

======
davidw
There are definitely some errors in the chart. Ruby doesn't use a reference
counting GC, for instance. 0 doesn't evaluate as false in Ruby, either (that's
a weird one). Ruby's 'apache option' is mod_rails, or 'passenger'.

Also... all things considered, this is sort of useful, but in actually making
a call of what to use, there are a lot of other things that need to be
determined, such as the organization's current skills and knowledge, what
they're aiming to do, what it needs to integrate with, and so on.

~~~
j_baker
Thanks for pointing those things out. I'll update the chart.

